# 3 Boxes, 270 Watts, 1 Idiot



## Alex (17/4/15)

=

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/4/15)

LMAO - he wants to be like @DemonicBunnee

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (17/4/15)

Jeeeeeeeezzz!!!And the winner is!!.......


----------



## Xhale (17/4/15)

I dont like these almost deceptive videos. I know why people do them, but I still dont like it.
Activating slomo on the edit to make it seems like a massive 30s cloud.

it wouldve been impressive enough without the fiddling, and then you can actually gauge what is going on, and then the video has educational uses...but now it just falls into "OMG!!!111 This guy vapes 270watts and you'll never guess that happens next..." clickbait nonsense.

(yes, I have PMS today)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DemonicBunnee (17/4/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> LMAO - he wants to be like @DemonicBunnee



I'm pretty sure if I vaped at the Smy's max my avatar would change itself to this:

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mario (17/4/15)

omg ...lol


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/4/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> I'm pretty sure if I vaped at the Smy's max my avatar would change itself to this:


LMAO


----------



## stevie g (17/4/15)

well ill be damned. Just gave up cloud chasing.


----------



## Humbolt (17/4/15)

1 idiot? So this dude has 3 hands??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

